# My Modest Collection



## tioaboa (Jan 23, 2007)

You guys asked for photos so here goes







I went a bit David Baliey on the pics so don't take the mick too much










my old Accurist Chronograph - I don't wear it any more but it was my 21st birthday present so hold great sentimental value.










My daily work wear at the minute, cheap and cheerful but looks fairly different from most of the cheap dress watches i'd seen up to then.










Xmas present from my beloved, i wear this weekends and going out, i love the polished steel and strap combo.










And finally my new arrival a bargain from the bay Â£30 ! which i think will be on my wrist for a while, needs a new strap as the rubber one does nothing for it or me, i was thinking of a hirsch Liberty or a Rally in dark brown, what do guys think?

Go gently with me lads


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Th Rotary looks great and I agree, it deserves better strap.









I have noticed a lot people wearing Kenneth Cole watches, they must be enjoying good UK sales and it's not surprising considering the pitiful high street designs from Seiko and Citizen they they always seem to displayed alongside. Hat's off to KC's design team!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The Rotary looks excellent - I'll have to keep an eye out for one - cool collection the Kenneth Cole does look nice









When are you going to get a mechanical watch







?


----------



## tioaboa (Jan 23, 2007)

An automatic is my next purchase when i can find one within my limited price. Probably a seiko 5 or similar.

The Rotary is a Rotary Elite 200M as you can see it has a panarai look with out resorting to a dodgy chinese copy. There are a few still kicking around the bay, I'm also looking for a white faced one to go with the one i already have. The strap is a bit dodgy though and needs replacing.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice









That would go very well with the one I`ve got


----------

